# كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2008)

*هل تعلم أن الرئة اليمنى في جسم الإنسان أكبر من الرئة اليسرى وأن الرئتين ممتدتان من أسفل الرقبة إلى الحجاب الحاجز وهو الفاصل الذي يقسم تجويف الجسم إلى قسمين. وهما تشبهان المخروط على وجه التقريب قمته لأعلى وقاعدته لأسفل وتختلفان عن بعض قليلا في الشكل والمظهر، وتتكون الرئة اليسرى من فصين واليمنى من ثلاثة فصوص، وتشبه الرئة من الداخل الاسفنج حيث إنها خفيفة الوزن لاحتوائها على ملايين الحويصلات الهوائية، والرئة مطاطة جدا وهي يمكن أن تتمدد بسهولة. 
* هل تعلم أن يوم عطارد يساوي 88 يوما أرضيا وأنه أقرب الكواكب إلى الشمس وسنته الفلكية 88 يوماً ويدور حول نفسه مرة كل 88 يوم وبذلك فهو يكمل دورته حول نفسه وحول الشمس في نفس المدة أي أن يومه يعادل سنته ويبلغ طول نهاره 44 يوماً أرضياً وتبلغ درجة الحرارة خلاله 370م، ويبلغ طول ليله 44 يوماً أرضياً تهبط فيه درجة الحرارة إلى 150م تحت الصفر، وبذلك فالحياة على سطحه مستحيلة. 
* هل تعلم أن حيوان الاخطبوط له ثمانية أذرع وثلاثة قلوب وعندما يفقد أحد أذرعه الطويلة تنمو ذراع بدلا منها تدريجيا فيما بعد، وهو لا يموت بقطع أحد أذرعه ولكن المكان الوحيد الذي يمكن قتله منه هوالواقع بين عينيه. 
* يعتبر الحوت الأزرق أضخم الحيوانات في العالم كذلك فهو يملك الأعضاء الأكثر ثقلا حيث يزن قلبه حوالي 450 كجم ورئتاه حوالي 1000كجم ووزن فقراته حوالي 7 أطنان ووزن لسانه حوالي 3 أطنان وهو يوجد في معظم محيطات العالم ابتداء من القطبين وحتى خط الاستواء. 
* الألماني روبرت كوخ هو مكتشف جرثومة السل الرئوي وجرثومة الكوليرا والأسكتلندي ألكسندر فلمنج هو مكتشف البنسلين 1928، أما بريستلي فهو مكتشف الأكسجين.*


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*

شكرا ليكى اختى الغالية على المعلومات المفيدة دى
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*

*ميرسي على المعلومات الحلوة يادندونتى
ربنا يقصرك:gy0000:
قصدى ربنا يباركك :99:*​


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*

الألماني روبرت كوخ هو مكتشف جرثومة السل الرئوي 
احب اضيف ان فى قديم الزمان كان الناس يموتون بسبب تلك الجرثومة 
علشان كان مافيش اى علاج ليها
لكن حاليا ممكن معالجتها 
وعلاجها ممكن يستمر لمدة من 3 الى 4 اشهر تقريبا 
بمصلات معينة 
واعرضها قيء مدمم
وخراج قرب الرئة او تحت الابط 
وفى الحالات الشائعة بتكون تحت الابط 
واحب اضيف للأهمية انها معدية 
شكرا يا دونا على المعلومات الجميلة دى 
روعة كل موضوعاتك 
اسم الصلبيب عليكى
​


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*

ايه المعلومات الجامده دى يا دونتى

شكراااااااااااااااا يا قمر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*



احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا ليكى اختى الغالية على المعلومات المفيدة دى
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير



ميرررسى يا فادى على مرورك  الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## وليم تل (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*

احب ان اضيف سبب صغر حجم 
الرئة اليسرى وجود القلب 
وليس شرطا جوجو حدوث قىء دموى 
لمريض السل الرئوى الا فى الحالات الشديدة
ومن اعراضها ارتفاع فى درجات الحرارة متفاوت من وقت لاخر
وارهاق مع ضيق تنفس والم فى الصدر وهو مشابة للانفلونزا 
ويتم الكشف عنة بالاشعة وعلاجة يستمر 18 شهرا لضمان عدم 
الانتكاسة وهى جرثومة متكيسة داخل كل انسان ولا تنشط الا فى حالة الهزال 
والضعف البدنى وسوء التغذية كما انها لا تنتقل الا لو كان بصاق المريض بة الجرثومة
واسف على الاطالة
وشكرا دونا
على المعلومات القيمة
مودتى ​


----------



## ناصرة محمد (6 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على طرحك
تحياتي


----------



## صوت الرب (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*

معلومات جديدة بالنسبة لي
خصوصا أن وزن لسان الحوت الأزرق 3 أطنان !!!!
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*



nonogirl89 قال:


> *ميرسي على المعلومات الحلوة يادندونتى
> ربنا يقصرك:gy0000:
> قصدى ربنا يباركك :99:*​



ايه ده فى حد هنا بيتكلم :t9: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أصلى مش بشوف اللى  أقل من 60 سم :t30: هههههههههههه  
نوووووووورتى ياااااااا  نونتى .


----------



## sara A (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> الألماني روبرت كوخ هو مكتشف جرثومة السل الرئوي
> احب اضيف ان فى قديم الزمان كان الناس يموتون بسبب تلك الجرثومة
> علشان كان مافيش اى علاج ليها
> لكن حاليا ممكن معالجتها
> ...



ميرررسى يا جوجو على الاضافه وعلى تشجيعك الرقيق وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*



candy Shop قال:


> ايه المعلومات الجامده دى يا دونتى
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا يا قمر​



*ميرررسى يا كاندوووو على مرورك الجميل وربنا معااكى .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> احب ان اضيف سبب صغر حجم
> الرئة اليسرى وجود القلب
> وليس شرطا جوجو حدوث قىء دموى
> لمريض السل الرئوى الا فى الحالات الشديدة
> ...



*ميرررسى يا وليم على مرورك واضافتك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*



ناصرة محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك على طرحك
> تحياتي



*أشكرك يا ناصره على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*



صوت الرب قال:


> معلومات جديدة بالنسبة لي
> خصوصا أن وزن لسان الحوت الأزرق 3 أطنان !!!!
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
> سلام رب السلام يسوع معك



*ميرررسى يا صوت الرب على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*



sara a قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل



*ميررررسى يا ساره على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## totty (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*

معلومات جديده عليا 

ميرسى يا دونا يا قمررررررررر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*



totty قال:


> معلومات جديده عليا
> 
> ميرسى يا دونا يا قمررررررررر
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



*نوررررررررررتى الموضوع يا تو ته  ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## M a r i a m (3 يوليو 2008)

_معلومات حلوة بجد ومفيدة ومنها كتير جديد
ميرسي يادونا ربنا معاكى ياقمر​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> _معلومات حلوة بجد ومفيدة ومنها كتير جديد
> ميرسي يادونا ربنا معاكى ياقمر​_



*ميرررسى يا يارا نورتى الموضوع .. ربنا يبارك حياتك يا سكررررره .​*


----------



## samr 79 (8 يناير 2009)

سلام المسيح موضوع جميل ربنا معاكم ممكن اكون صديق لكم


----------



## samr 79 (8 يناير 2009)

>


كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## samr 79 (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: رد على: رد: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*

سلام المسيح انا محتاج مساعدة بخصوص اضافة الصور


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

samr 79 قال:


> سلام المسيح موضوع جميل ربنا معاكم ممكن اكون صديق لكم



*ميرسى لمشاركتك واهلا بيك عضو فى اسرتنا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

samr 79 قال:


> كل عام و انتم بخير



*وانت طيب*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: رد على: رد: كوكتيل معلومات !!!!!!!!*



samr 79 قال:


> سلام المسيح انا محتاج مساعدة بخصوص اضافة الصور



*ضع اسئلتك فى الشكاوى وستجد من يساعدك​*


----------



## متيكو (11 يناير 2009)

ششششششششكرا عالمعلومات


----------



## samr 79 (11 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اختى و الرب معاكى


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2009)

Dona Nabil

شكراااا لك اختي على المعلومات الرائعة

يبنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2009)

متيكو قال:


> ششششششششكرا عالمعلومات



*شكرا على المشاركه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2009)

samr 79 قال:


> اشكرك اختى و الرب معاكى



*شكرا لمرورك وربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> dona nabil
> 
> شكراااا لك اختي على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> يبنا يبارك كل اعمالك



*نورت الموضوع يا كليموووو 
ميرسى وربنا معاك​*


----------



## nonaa (13 يناير 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا دونااااااااااااا
معلومات هايله​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2009)

nonaa قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا دونااااااااااااا
> معلومات هايله​



*نورتى الموضوع يا قمرررر
ميرسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2009)

معلومات رااااااائعه يا دونا 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااائعه يا دونا
> 
> ميررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*ميرسى يا كوكو على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------

